# Someone told me that my 3 way breeder is cruel



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Last night I had the opportunity to ask a few questions in the chatroom about if I should leave my pregnant platy in the 3 way breeder until she gives birth (because I want to keep and raise the fry). This person told me that the breeder was cruel and inhumane. So, I let the fish out into the big tank along with her other friends. Now she is starting to square off and about ready to pop but I don't want to stress her out by putting her back in. 
Now, does anyone have any suggestions on kinds of plants (real or artificial) I should use to help the babies hide? Is there anything else I can do besides put plants and decorations in the tank to help hide them? Thanks for any input!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

any sort of floating plant will really help a lot. i have a really thick coverage of all sorts of floating plants


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Justin!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I recommended this:









I don't think that I used the word 'inhumane' but the problem with any of those breeder boxes is that the fish get so stressed from being in there that they more often than not will miscarry and they also frequently injure themselves by banging into the plastic walls or jumping out and landing on the floor.

Oh yeah, it's called Baby Hide-Out. It is made by Penn-Plax and you can find it at almost any pet store or online here: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18316/si1382605/cl0/pennplaxplantbabyhideoutgrass8x51tall

The best way to use it, i have found, is to put some on the gravel and float some at the top.


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have some java moss that works pretty well, until u try catching them to seperate them, then its kinda hard


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Called petsmart and believe it or not, they dont sell Java Moss! But I'm definately looking into something called cabomba plant. They say it definately helps the fry find refuge from the bigger fish. I am aware that it grows like crazy, and I'm going to need to trim it alot. Thats ok as long as my babies survive. Also I'll be getting a few of those baby hide out artificial plants for the time being. Thank you so much Nagy and COM!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you ever seen those plastic scouring pads at the grocery stores?..buy a few of them and unroll them and put them in the tank.good stuff for babies to hide in..one of the best live plants that i have found for baby livebearers is hornwort..great plant.helps to protect the fry and keep the tank clean.and a great oxygenator also.
try aquabid.com for plants..lots of them there.


----------

